# Do Furries Go To Heaven?



## Zadd (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been told that if you're a furry, you don't go to heaven. I'm not completely sure about it, but I guess it depends on religion. What is your religion? And what do you think happens when you pass away?

-Zadd


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, people tell us furries to yiff in hell for a reason XD kidding.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

No we are all going to hell and we will enjoy it. hence "Yiff in hell furfag"


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't see "thou shalt not yiff" so I think we're cool.



Edit: Of course, there are plenty of other things I'm going to hell for, but being a furry is not among them...


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2009)

Well is your fursona a dog?




In all seriousness the phrase, "yiff in hell" is just a phrase to rile furries and it works.
I don't think God cares if you're a furry, the very notion of otherwise is just silly.


----------



## Zadd (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a cat, But Gay sex is a sin. and i know the majority of furries do it.


----------



## Aden (Nov 11, 2009)

Zadd said:


> I'm a cat, But Gay sex is a sin. and i know the majority of furries do it.



Ahahahaa


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

Zadd said:


> I'm a cat, But Gay sex is a sin. and i know the majority of furries do it.



I don't know if that's true, but regardless it has nothing to do with being a furry.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

*points at species* I say you all go to hell and i am entirely objective =D


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, the ones that take money for commissions and then don't honour said commissions certainly don't


----------



## Takun (Nov 11, 2009)

All dogs go to heaven.  I'm safe.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 11, 2009)

Zadd said:


> I'm a cat, But Gay sex is a sin. and i know the majority of furries do it.


You know I honestly don't know about that anymore, as far as what the bible says, the ONLY unforgivable sin is to call God evil.


----------

